# Formate von Tapestry



## Joew0815 (12. Jan 2013)

Hallo,
hat jemand eine Ahnung, welche Ein- und Ausgabeformate Tapestry unterstützt?
Ich konnte in der Dokumentation auf der Apache-Seite nichts dazu finden.


----------



## sence (13. Jan 2013)

was meinst du mit I/O Formaten, im Bezug auf was?


----------



## Joew0815 (14. Jan 2013)

Hallo,

ich meine damit, welche Formate in einem Programm implementiert sind, wenn man es mit diesem Framework entwickelt.


----------



## gst (15. Jan 2013)

1. Tapestry ist ein Web-Framework d.h. werden damit Web-Anwendungen erstellt und keine Programme.
2. Kein Mensch kann Dir helfen wenn du schreibst "welche Formate in einem Programm implementiert sind, wenn man es mit diesem Framework entwickelt".

Was für Formate sind damit gemeint? Zeichensatzkodierung? Seitenbeschreibungssprache (JSP/XHTML usw.)? Datumsformate? Währungsformate? Exporter mit verschiedenen Ausgabeformaten (PDF, XML, Excel)? usw.

Schreib doch mal genau was du überhaupt machen möchtest.


----------

